# The Keeler Image Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a blast from the past with Black Library's latest release. A young Gregor Eisenhorn with this cover, his skull-tipped runestaff and gold-plated bolt pistol are very cool. And one thing that is quite worth noticing is that sinister-looking book at his hip. Discuss.

Lord of the Night


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my, now that is looking pretty cool; and from the looks of him only a short time after the Quixos conclave to boot.

I like his face the most, because of what was done to him and the fact that it is the one thing in all the covers that would have to remain the same or similar. It truly does the job of keeping them together.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that looks pretty cool, can't wait until this is released .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good find mate! That is pretty cool!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

What this book will be about? I didn't know Abnett was to write more about Eisenhorn.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ I believe it's an audio book. The full length novel probably won't come out until next year or so.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah he's starting to write the Bequin trilogy (unofficial name: Eisenhorn Vs. Ravenor) this year with the intention of publishing the first book in 2012.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fucking.Amazing. 

Anyone else than me who thinks that Black Library has put cover arts to a whole new standard lately? See a lot of amazing work coming from them.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now I am going to have to change my sheets. I simply can not sleep in this much ejaculate. 

On a side note, this would be Eisenhorn after the end, or during the second book Malleus. He has the Rune Staff so it suggests that thats when the Audio book would take place, during the 40 year gap between Malleus and Heriticus. Or maby the cover art is just for the sake of looking cool. 

Either way, more Eisenhorn is in no way a bad thing. The eisenhorn books are outstanding and the best the Black Libary has to offer, in my opinion, I have yet to read Gaunts Ghosts after all. 

Dan has said in a youtube video that he will do a book of short stories about the characters form his Inquisition novels. Such as Harlon Nayl, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Kara Swole, Medea Betancore or maby even one about Cherubael.

Anyway I can't wait for this. Very Excited.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yes Dolego, they sure have! Like I've said before, the HH series has put some serious dough and given the Black library some serious Rep so now they have the ability to pay and attract better Artists. But the Eisenhorn art has always been boss... So this'll be an audio book? Cool, I just hope Toby Longworth isn't doing it... he's getting pretty repetative and obnoxious. I do say I loved the pair who did Throne of Lies! I'm really excited for this, Eisenhorn was one of my first Black Library reads...


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn, I just got wood! These covers get better and better.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive just currently gotten into Malleus, so I should definitely stop reading here. :biggrin:


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but can't be far wrong.

- First double CD audio drama
- The Keeler Image is an image of Horus
- The plot revolves around the auctioning off of various heretical/forbidden artifacts


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't wait either. Seems like it will tie the Eisenhorn series to the Horus Heresy. I assume the Keeler Image is referring to one of the pics she took with the Luna Wolves maybe the one of Jubal?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleh. It's only an audio book? If so,


----------

